

Scholarpedia extends $10K article writing contest - leot
http://blog.scholarpedia.org/2013/01/23/10-reasons-to-participate-in-the-brain-corporation-contest-now-that-the-deadline-has-been-extended/

======
jonwilliford
Great news, particularly for PhD students! Some Scholarpedia articles get a
lot citations (ex. the page on the NEST simulator has been cited 186 times)
and can be a great way to get your name out there.

